# Chets mullet



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what they do to their mullet before frying.best I have ever had and I have ate a ton of them!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed that they have some of the best mullet ever. Once the grease is over 350 degrees, only drop a few filets in at a time so as not to cool the grease too much. This will help them stay crispy.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

They are delicious....Jerry's has some fine fried mullet also.....I've soaked fresh fillets in buttermilk overnight and fried them the next day in fine cornmeal seasoned mix....
small batches at a time to keep the oil hot .....drain and eat with two day old tarter sauce....squeezed lemon.....enjoy.....


----------

